

Ask HN: A site that allows you to create programs other people ask for? - Beanblabber

For example, I need an app that does this and this, but I don't know how to code. I would go to this website and post it saying what I want. Then a programmer could come along and fill that order.<p>I think it would be a good place for ideas as well as good inspiration for some projects.<p>Anyone know of such a place?
======
somecanuck
Are you referring to reverse-auction programming sites? There's plenty of
those to be found.

I do not have a favorable opinion of most of them, and that's because they
list the bid amount and bid text. It ends up becoming a race to undercut each
other, to the point where I have seen a prject with a $10 USD bid that would
take me 10 hours.

I frequent Guru.com to pick up small side projects here and there. It does not
list the bid amounts, lists the country of origin (for both employers and
freelancers), and uses an escrow service.

~~~
Beanblabber
I was thinking along the lines of free.

~~~
somecanuck
When you consider the aforementioned $10 USD for 10 hours, and the fact that
Guru.com takes 7-15% of the fee, it's practically free.. :)

What would be the motivation to code a product for someone else for free?
Especially considering they might profit off of it, or that you will likely
hand over the rights to it afterwards. I'll admit that I am interested in
coding fun projects, but that's questionable.

------
erikstarck
There was a post about that on HN just a few hours ago. The site was
<http://www.builditwith.me/>

I am myself working on a project called Startup Garage where people will be
able to collaborate on startup ideas and set up "virtual companies". We have a
site up and running but the feature set is so far pretty limited as we are
still very much in beta. Google us if you're interested. :)

~~~
Beanblabber
Hmm, not exactly what I was looking for but close nonetheless. I'll check out
your site though, looks good.

